
Build your own Khan Academy - Edmond
http://holoklip.blogspot.com/
======
Edmond
Servers all set for the folks who ran into the 503 :) Thanks.

~~~
Cypher
Looking good, where are the details to set something like this up?

~~~
Edmond
it is actually quite basic, when you login you can :

add videos, annotate them, enable commenting enable clipping enable embedding.

From there you have the core of what is needed to have an effective
educational video portal.

